# Point of life, suicide?



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

First off I'm not trying to gain attention I actually want something to live for. I have like an alternate personality that kinda doubts religion so if religion is wrong what is the point of life? I see no point in it we are all gonna die we are all gonna lose all of our memories so why live why the fuck don't we just kill ourselves? Please give me a reason to live because I'm probably too much of a pussy to pull the trigger anyway but I don't want to live for nothing. Maybe it's just that I have to face the fact that we are nothing, and I'm kinda facing that fact which is what is making me depressed. Sorry for being a little pussy but yeah I want a reason to live.


----------



## thatguy1122 (Sep 4, 2011)

yup nuthin matters and life fuckin sux you gotta accept it and learn to live with it


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

thatguy1122 said:


> yup nuthin matters and life fuckin sux you gotta accept it and learn to live with it


Don't you see how wrong you are? You don't Have to live with it.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 4, 2011)

are you asking for an online forum based suicide intervention?!?! is this serious, if it is check into your local puzzle factory (mental institution) they will help you out  honestly living is a choice you can believe or not believe what you want. regardless of your beliefs life is usually fun if you make it that way. dying sounds boring the end.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

thatguy1122 said:


> yup nuthin matters and life fuckin sux you gotta accept it and learn to live with it


Hey bro why are you still alive? 
Why are any of you alive? is what I'm trying to ask I guess.
I mean if you can answer that then that's a good enough reason for me to live.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 4, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Hey bro why are you still alive?
> Why are any of you alive? is what I'm trying to ask I guess.
> I mean if you can answer that then that's a good enough reason for me to live.


if you want my honest answer. i am alive because i am not a pussy and dont give up on shit including life. you live because you want to, and because there is a reason for your life. you might not know it yet, but eventually it will be clear. nobody can tell u why to live or die it is a self made choice.


----------



## filtereye (Sep 4, 2011)

its one of those things that depends on the person. 

there was this documentary type show documenting this life of a married couple with an addiction. they ended up losing everything they had for the addiction. they ended up getting sober, one of the aids for that was being homeless. the wife was having trouble getting room in shelters because for women they were all full and packed every night so she slept on the streets. the fifth night of having no where to sleep she killed herself. the husband broken over this. 

when realizing the pain thats out there, its understandable why people do it. why i plan to do it a lot of the time myself. its like hope to an end of whatever your going through, in my opinion more likely those that would be plagued with something for the rest of their life. a temporary pain would seem foolish to want to die over when the passing would be near.


----------



## XRagnorX (Sep 4, 2011)

I know people will probably give me all kinds of shit for this but just get a New Testement king james bible or better yet a youngs literal and read the book of matthew and then perhaps hebrews. Meditate on it. Explore and understand The other old religions. Consider the cosmos.
Pain and suffering and mental torment seem very real in the here and now but it is all just static, Personally I have found river fishing to be a very good form of meditation, allow the currents and eddies of nature wash away the refuse heaped upon your mind. 
Once you have seen the beauty and perfection in nature in contrast to the hidious reality of this world, but in the light of a loving creator you will be better equipped to understand your place in reality. Center your energy and try to live a good life.
This world is unarguably a huge bummer, but it is a training center for the world to come and all these evil dickholes that control this world wont be around anymore. 
Seek and you will find the answers


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> if you want my honest answer. i am alive because i am not a pussy and dont give up on shit including life. you live because you want to, and because there is a reason for your life. you might not know it yet, but eventually it will be clear. nobody can tell u why to live or die it is a self made choice.


Why is someone a pussy for killing themselves? For some reason I don't like the fact that it's my choice to kill myself, I can't really explain it.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 4, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Why is someone a pussy for killing themselves? For some reason I don't like the fact that it's my choice to kill myself, I can't really explain it.


its ur life u can do w/e you want. if u wanna live then do it if u wanna die thats also your choice. that is part of being an adult is making decisions that effect you. a person is a pussy because they cant deal with the issues they have, and instead of trying tofix them they give up and kill themselves.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Why is someone a pussy for killing themselves? For some reason I don't like the fact that it's my choice to kill myself, I can't really explain it.


well if you end you life make sure to have someone there to record it and post it on roll it up LOLLOLOL LOL


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 4, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> For some reason I don't like the fact that it's my choice to kill myself, *I can't really explain it.*


Whose choice would it be if it wasn't yours?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> well if you end you life make sure to have someone there to record it and post it on roll it up LOLLOLOL LOL


Why would I post my death on RIU? If I killed myself it would purely be out of believing life is pointless so what would be the point of posting it here? Don't answer that there is no point, ha.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> its ur life u can do w/e you want. if u wanna live then do it if u wanna die thats also your choice. that is part of being an adult is making decisions that effect you. a person is a pussy because they cant deal with the issues they have, and instead of trying tofix them they give up and kill themselves.


I have no problems with life I actually have a great pointless life. But that is the thing if I can find even one point then that is enough for me to live life and be the happiest man that ever lived a meaningful life.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 4, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I have no problems with life I actually have a great pointless life. But that is the thing if I can find even one point then that is enough for me to live life and be the happiest man that ever lived a meaningful life.


go get a dog i have my puppy he keeps me happy even when im depressed idk man lol u seem determined to kill urself i dont know what else to tell u


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> go get a dog i have my puppy he keeps me happy even when im depressed idk man lol u seem determined to kill urself i dont know what else to tell u


Oh man don't give up on me bro, ha. I really am not set on killing myself. I'm only 18 and have slot to learn so I'm gonna give it at least 5 years to think about the point of life. But I don't want to wait until like the last week and then start thinking about the point of life. But thanks bro you tried.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 4, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh man don't give up on me bro, ha. I really am not set on killing myself. I'm only 18 and have slot to learn so I'm gonna give it at least 5 years to think about the point of life. But I don't want to wait until like the last week and then start thinking about the point of life. But thanks bro you tried.


lol trust me that is the most effort i put into a suicide negotiation ever normally when my friends talk crazy like that i just sock them in the face knock sense into them. works well  tough love i got the same when my ex fiance fucked me over so fuck it go get a friend to punch u good in the face might work


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> lol trust me that is the most effort i put into a suicide negotiation ever normally when my friends talk crazy like that i just sock them in the face knock sense into them. works well  tough love i got the same when my ex fiance fucked me over so fuck it go get a friend to punch u good in the face might work


Honestly I just rinsed my face right now and thought about life and I'm leaning towards living or at least giving it 8 years. Nice way to knock some sense into them bro, ha. Peace and thanks again.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 4, 2011)

Hep, once you're dead you're gone forever, so why not enjoy your short time here? All of the atheists and human secularists I know lead rich and fulfilling lives. What is the point and meaning of life? Whatever meaning you give it. What do you love to do? Who do you love? There are many small pleasures in life: I choose to surround myself with good friends and conversation, good food, great weed, great music and art, great sex, and I LOVE growing weed. Wanting to kill yourself because you won't last forever is like not loving someone (or doing anything worthwhile) because the relationship won't last forever, or not attending a killer party because it won't last forever. Seems silly. I hope I'm remembering this correctly: A theist at a conference asked Ricard Dawkins what he had to look forward to if there is no afterlife, to which he replied, 'I'm looking forward to a good lunch...' Later he wrote 'and it was good, too...'


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 4, 2011)

I live to grow weed!

I grow weed to live!!!


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 4, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> I live to grow weed!
> 
> I grow weed to live!!!


very well said lol


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> First off I'm not trying to gain attention I actually want something to live for. I have like an alternate personality that kinda doubts religion so if religion is wrong what is the point of life? I see no point in it we are all gonna die we are all gonna lose all of our memories so why live why the fuck don't we just kill ourselves? Please give me a reason to live because I'm probably too much of a pussy to pull the trigger anyway but I don't want to live for nothing. Maybe it's just that I have to face the fact that we are nothing, and I'm kinda facing that fact which is what is making me depressed. Sorry for being a little pussy but yeah I want a reason to live.


Hep.it isnt good to throw suicide around as though it may be a solution to anything.,we may essentialy be nothing,but we are not of nothing.Its kind of liberating to think outside of the box of purposeful existence and that we dont need the baggage of an afterlife of any instance of what we are from this life.Its not about the beginning or the end but the ride in between that makes it worth everything or nothing,up to you.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

I think I'm gonna admit that I'm the biggest hypocrite when it comes to religion because I doubt my religion every once in a while, and hope that when I die I will meet god, hopefully. If not then I'm just gonna try to live life and be grateful for my life that I was the sperm cell that kicked ass and got to the egg first.

Ha I was watching it's always sunny and Charlie was like don't the sperm cells eat the egg and get strong then come out, ha. I guess it's the little things like that which make life worth living. Thanks guys.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 4, 2011)

only reason to kill urself is if u got the herp or something lol jk


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 4, 2011)

lol,I love that show...great isnt it?


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 4, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> First off I'm not trying to gain attention I actually want something to live for. I have like an alternate personality that kinda doubts religion so if religion is wrong what is the point of life? I see no point in it we are all gonna die we are all gonna lose all of our memories so why live why the fuck don't we just kill ourselves? Please give me a reason to live because I'm probably too much of a pussy to pull the trigger anyway but I don't want to live for nothing. Maybe it's just that I have to face the fact that we are nothing, and I'm kinda facing that fact which is what is making me depressed. Sorry for being a little pussy but yeah I want a reason to live.


Call these people and they can give you a better answer than anyone on this board, including myself.

http://www.suicidepreventionlifeline.org/

If you are truly looking for an answer. If you are truly sincere in your desire to know. Then they can give you at least an idea of the worth of humanity. I could give you my reasons but they are my reasons. No two people are the same. The trick to finding out if life is worth it? Keep passing the open windows. Keep fighting. It's worth it. Now contact those people. They really care about you.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 4, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Call these people and they can give you a better answer than anyone on this board, including myself.
> 
> http://www.suicidepreventionlifeline.org/
> 
> If you are truly looking for an answer. If you are truly sincere in your desire to know. Then they can give you at least an idea of the worth of humanity. I could give you my reasons but they are my reasons. No two people are the same. The trick to finding out if life is worth it? Keep passing the open windows. Keep fighting. It's worth it. Now contact those people. They really care about you.


lol i gavehim a great answer get a buddy to punch u full speed in the face 

also you can just worship me the GOD of Grow room design







You will find that i am kind


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Call these people and they can give you a better answer than anyone on this board, including myself.
> 
> http://www.suicidepreventionlifeline.org/
> 
> If you are truly looking for an answer. If you are truly sincere in your desire to know. Then they can give you at least an idea of the worth of humanity. I could give you my reasons but they are my reasons. No two people are the same. The trick to finding out if life is worth it? Keep passing the open windows. Keep fighting. It's worth it. Now contact those people. They really care about you.


Thanks bro I will probably give them a call sometime, but yeah I'm also looking for reasons everyday people choose to live. Those people probably have really good advice but in the back of my head I'm gonna be thinking that these people are trained for this. But yeah thanks again bro.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 4, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Thanks bro I will probably give them a call sometime, but yeah I'm also looking for reasons everyday people choose to live. Those people probably have really good advice but in the back of my head I'm gonna be thinking that these people are trained for this. But yeah thanks again bro.


Trained yes. To make sure they don't create a larger crisis. It doesn't mean they don't care. They are volunteers. They do it because they want to.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Trained yes. To make sure they don't create a larger crisis. It doesn't mean they don't care. They are volunteers. They do it because they want to.


Do they get paid? Don't worry I'm gonna call them it's just I want to hear different views from different people. Don't worry though bro I'm thinking logically about this and for sure I'm gonna wait 8 years until I decide. I still believe in god and for now that is probably the only reason to not kill myself also I have come to realize that I'm being ungrateful for my life and that needs to change. I'm gonna smoke another bowl and think about life.


----------



## elenor.rigby (Sep 4, 2011)

have you tried the canna-hotline.. they helped me.. 0800 420420


----------



## Nay47 (Sep 4, 2011)

We are all everyday people bro. It kinda winds me up when u have people on one hand in africa, cambodia , shit evan some well developed contries like uk , usa. That have nothink literally some people dont have vision some font have hearing or are brain dead.imagine never ever being able to see or hear or move? And u think you have got it that bad u want to end ur life? Do you know how selfish u sound? some people would give up everythink to be where you are have what you have,ur only 18 no kids to grow up no family of your own, go live life go fuck loads of girls threesomes shit evan orgys do whatever you want u can do anythink u put ur mind to so stop wasting ur life moaning about what am i here for and live the fucka because when ur 70 -80 u will regret it so much. N i live my life for my family, children , friends, because u only have one life so i dont wana fuck it up, and because i never no whats round the corner? There was a guy once who was in so much debt he killed his self the following week his lottery numbers came out so you never know whats coming! U sound depressed u should go see your doc get some antidepressents.


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 4, 2011)

deep question, i have thought of this many times and at one time in my life maybe 3 years ago i was going through some medical shit that put me and my family through some stressful times. lets just say that was the closest ive ever been to "pullin the trigger" (if i had a gun). personaly i dont belive in god or an afterlife, but thats more reason to live this life, because you cant start over or hit the reset button. enjoy the life you got. for some crazy reason we are on this earth now. not in the 1700s when ppl got diseases and had no idea what caused them. they had to come up with bs reasons like god and the devil trying to kill us for sins of our forefathers blah blah. but now we as a whole understand pretty much everything that goes on down to the molecular/genetic level. so there is a reason for everything. take your lemons and make lemonade. or just kill yourself if its that bad. but once you do thats it. 

and that right there was enough for me to put my chin up and just keep pushin. do what makes you happy and try to make the best of this life. because from what ive seen it flies by and you could die any day, but thats nothing to worry about because its easy to die yet so hard at the same time. medicine has come so far that you can pretty much stay alive if you got the $ or insurance to pay for it. and if your really feeling that low just take a look at the starvin kids in africa, or the people in other countrys who have no rights, no clean water, no malls, nothing compared to what we have. just gotta enjoy it while you can.

honestly i think you need to take a break from the shrooms, shit will fuck up your head if you do them too much.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nay47 said:


> We are all everyday people bro. It kinda winds me up when u have people on one hand in africa, cambodia , shit evan some well developed contries like uk , usa. That have nothink literally some people dont have vision some font have hearing or are brain dead.imagine never ever being able to see or hear or move? And u think you have got it that bad u want to end ur life? Do you know how selfish u sound? some people would give up everythink to be where you are have what you have,ur only 18 no kids to grow up no family of your own, go live life go fuck loads of girls threesomes shit evan orgys do whatever you want u can do anythink u put ur mind to so stop wasting ur life moaning about what am i here for and live the fucka because when ur 70 -80 u will regret it so much. N i live my life for my family, children , friends, because u only have one life so i dont wana fuck it up, and because i never no whats round the corner? There was a guy once who was in so much debt he killed his self the following week his lottery numbers came out so you never know whats coming! U sound depressed u should go see your doc get some antidepressents.


Bro it's not my fault I have an great life. And I know I have it good but what I'm saying is so what if I was the richest man in the world and had the coolest girl with the greatest weed life would still be pointless so it just makes me depressed. Anyway I don't want to take anti-depressants due to the fact that I don't want to be a zombie (no offense to anyone who does take anti-depressants)


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nay47 said:


> We are all everyday people bro. It kinda winds me up when u have people on one hand in africa, cambodia , shit evan some well developed contries like uk , usa. That have nothink literally some people dont have vision some font have hearing or are brain dead.imagine never ever being able to see or hear or move? And u think you have got it that bad u want to end ur life? Do you know how selfish u sound? some people would give up everythink to be where you are have what you have,ur only 18 no kids to grow up no family of your own, go live life go fuck loads of girls threesomes shit evan orgys do whatever you want u can do anythink u put ur mind to so stop wasting ur life moaning about what am i here for and live the fucka because when ur 70 -80 u will regret it so much. N i live my life for my family, children , friends, because u only have one life so i dont wana fuck it up, and because i never no whats round the corner? There was a guy once who was in so much debt he killed his self the following week his lottery numbers came out so you never know whats coming! U sound depressed u should go see your doc get some antidepressents.


Bro it's not my fault I have an great life. And I know I have it good but what I'm saying is so what if I was the richest man in the world and had the coolest girl with the greatest weed life would still be pointless so it just makes me depressed. Anyway I don't want to take anti-depressants due to the fact that I don't want to be a zombie (no offense to anyone who does take anti-depressants).
Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

bud nugbong said:


> deep question, i have thought of this many times and at one time in my life maybe 3 years ago i was going through some medical shit that put me and my family through some stressful times. lets just say that was the closest ive ever been to "pullin the trigger" (if i had a gun). personaly i dont belive in god or an afterlife, but thats more reason to live this life, because you cant start over or hit the reset button. enjoy the life you got. for some crazy reason we are on this earth now. not in the 1700s when ppl got diseases and had no idea what caused them. they had to come up with bs reasons like god and the devil trying to kill us for sins of our forefathers blah blah. but now we as a whole understand pretty much everything that goes on down to the molecular/genetic level. so there is a reason for everything. take your lemons and make lemonade. or just kill yourself if its that bad. but once you do thats it.
> 
> and that right there was enough for me to put my chin up and just keep pushin. do what makes you happy and try to make the best of this life. because from what ive seen it flies by and you could die any day, but thats nothing to worry about because its easy to die yet so hard at the same time. medicine has come so far that you can pretty much stay alive if you got the $ or insurance to pay for it. and if your really feeling that low just take a look at the starvin kids in africa, or the people in other countrys who have no rights, no clean water, no malls, nothing compared to what we have. just gotta enjoy it while you can.
> 
> honestly i think you need to take a break from the shrooms, shit will fuck up your head if you do them too much.


Honestly I think it might be the shrooms I mean I'm still young and all, they might have contributed to my depression. 
And I know I have a better lifethan lots of people but what I'm saying is whats the point? What is the use of this amazing life that I have it's a serious question I'm not complaining about my life I love it but it's pointless and a waste of time and I don't want to spend every moment thinking of how pointless it is.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

Alright some of you are thinking that I'm complaining about my life. I would like to say that my life is great I just want to know the hardest question I have ever come upon which is what is the point of life?
So for now let's ignore the suicide part and post what you think the purpose of life is.


So new question for thread what is the purpose of life?


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 4, 2011)

imo the point of life is to get the most joy out of the time we have on earth without making peoples lives around us bad in anyway. live it up and try and be succesful, but dont do negative things for no reason. im all about karma and keeping the peace. and if thers an asshole making fun of some kid because of his shrortcomings i have no problem fucking that kid up and making him feel a little pain. thats how i see it. make yourself happy and from there you can try and help others. i guess thats what its all about man, look out for number 1 (yourself) and dont be an asshole.


----------



## Brimi (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Hep
There's so much cool stuff to do. You just need to do it and forget the negativity. We have cool stuff and bad stuff - try to let the good stuff attract you. Instead of sitting the whole day watching tv - find those old fishing rods and call an old friend to go fish with. If you have other interests go do it. Sometimes i feel like you describe and it just takes me one day in good company to get totally turned over to positivity.
One thing i know is that we only have a certain amount of time here anyways - so might as well spend it the best way we can. Try not to spend too much time doing stuuf you don't like. We'll all get to the other side soon enough - might never go back either (i'm an ateist and only believe in nature). So what i'm saying is - enjoy all the small experiences we can do. Buy a cake if you like that. Go fishing or go hunting but make sure you spend your time here doing stuff you like.
I'm sure the meaning of life is 1: Reproduction (i'm not there yet) 2: Enjoy enjoy enjoy - everything you can before you can't.
I'f you ever go to a really dark place please beam us up on pm, here or whatever - but please LIVE! - and enjoy. All my positive vibes are sent to you right now so grap the fishing rod and get out!!!


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 4, 2011)

you should post on riu right before you blow your brains out..


----------



## Brimi (Sep 4, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> you should post on riu right before you blow your brains out..


What a jerk


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 4, 2011)

i live in the hope that something interesting might happen at some point and i will find new questions to ask which could result in me learning something 

i have felt this way since i was a child i do not think much has changed or overall i am any closer to understanding what the point of it all is ...

i would more ask what are the reasons for killing yourself, rather than reasons for living 

life seems like a never ending cycle of asking questions ..unfortunately each answer raises many more questions, answers are pretty limited
i started to think, that maybe life is not about finding the answers, but finding which questions to ask 

if you kill yourself you will never know what might of been .. good or bad happy or sad, i wan't to see it through to the end .. like a movie that might not be great but it has captured my attention enough to see the final outcome 

i think many people kill themselves when they lose any sense of being able to be in control of their environment/people 
they feel all control has gone and they have no path or plan to follow to get them out of it, they are trapped
kinda like being in the middle of the ocean with no land in sight and nowhere to attempt to swim to 

killing themselves is the false sense of taking back some control in a world where all control has been lost


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> you should post on riu right before you blow your brains out..


Brains? Oh shit I didn't know I had more than one brain.


----------



## Brimi (Sep 4, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Brains? Oh shit I didn't know I had more than one brain.


I can tell you for sure spending one more second on that dude is a waste of time. His account should be just shut down so we don't have to see any more of crap like that ;O)
Ignore.
Just wondering what a life he must have feeling the need to write something like that on a thread like that. So weak and shallow. Definitely a child (or grown up with the mind of a child)


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, it seems you need some esoteric 411. 

First, you are spirit having a human experience, not the other way around. Your spirit chose to be exactly where you find yourself so that you can learn from it. The reason why the entire planet is so fucked up is so we can all learn from it. Until we learn to take responsibility and stop playing the victim role, we will remain victims. 

The reason why religions are a big part of the problem is that they all get you to give up your personal power to a so-called 'higher power/savior'. I believe Jesus is credited with saying "_Seek ye first the kingdom of heaven which is within_ and _Greater things than these shall ye do. 

_I hope you find this message empowering, and that it guides you to take immediate action to reclaim your personal power. If you don't you are likely to check out. But if you do, know that you will repeat this experience until you take charge.

*I think Henry Ford said "Whether you believe you can, or whether you believe you can't- you are right." *


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 4, 2011)

What is the meaning of life?

-I think you give meaning to your own life, it means what you want it to mean. It is what you make it. How could it be pointless if there's no guide or rules to follow?


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 4, 2011)

think about WHAT you are. imagine the TINY size of an atom. imagine the trillions of atoms coming together to form chains of proteins, which combine in various ways and have purpose. some might be muscles, some might be intestine cells, others bone cells, etc. this massive collection of things is what you are. thousands of processes come together in your body to create your thoughts, dreams, sense of self, and consciousness.

where did these atoms in your body come from? the inside of a star. the process that gives life on earth is the same process that produced the atoms so you could exist. the atoms exploded out of a supernova and eventually over millions of years, collected into a sphere. this sphere is earth. there were countless reactions and processes that mixed and matched atoms in countless ways. eventually(we think), these atoms combined in such a way that it was able to copy itself. this process repeated(with change) over and over for a looooooong time. the majority of lifes existence has been nothing but bacteria. eventually this bacteria evolved into creatures in all sorts of shapes and sizes. there have been multiple asteroid collisions with earth, each of which caused mass extinctions. but, mammals survived. 

then came apes, and eventually homo erectus. over time, we grew smarter in order to adapt. intelligence was our defense against the elements. it turned out to have a side effect, which is curiosity. this curiosity lead to countless great inventions which changed the world forever. 

all of these events had an effect on your life. if one bacteria died billions of years ago, we may not be here. if the asteroids happened to kill mammals, we wouldnt be here. if two humans didnt happen to have sex, and that specific sperm didnt hit that egg, you wouldnt be here.

it is EXTREMELY unlikely for you to even exist, yet here you are. use this existence to better the lives of future humans. you never know how your actions may effect the world in the future.


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 4, 2011)

hep, i would like to recommend this book to you. its all about how we make decisions, and what really goes into making them. theres a ton of stuff that goes on that we arent even aware of. the brain sort of works behind the scenes so you dont have to consciously think about EVERYTHING. obviously this can cause problems, or be used for good. very good read

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/how-we-decide-jonah-lehrer/1100042900?ean=9780594012108&itm=1&usri=how+we+decide


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 4, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Brains? Oh shit I didn't know I had more than one brain.


well now you do, its called the left brain and the right brain.


----------



## Prefontaine (Sep 4, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> First off I'm not trying to gain attention I actually want something to live for. I have like an alternate personality that kinda doubts religion so if religion is wrong what is the point of life? I see no point in it we are all gonna die we are all gonna lose all of our memories so why live why the fuck don't we just kill ourselves? Please give me a reason to live because I'm probably too much of a pussy to pull the trigger anyway but I don't want to live for nothing. Maybe it's just that I have to face the fact that we are nothing, and I'm kinda facing that fact which is what is making me depressed. Sorry for being a little pussy but yeah I want a reason to live.


We are nothing, and we are everything, we are the gods of grecian myth, our path is experience, pain, love, hate, joy, all fields for us to roll and bathe in, why do you need more? go for a run, and feel your heart burst, your lungs burn and ache, and if you cant then read until your brain hurts with knights and wizards, if you can control your own perception your not trying hard enough. and lucky you having a personality to debate with, take joy in calling him on his bluff and show him how amazing you are


----------



## Charlie Who? (Sep 4, 2011)

Listen to me: Your are having what is called, "the existential dilema". Sooner or layer, MANY people come to that exact same question----what is the POINT?

Ive suffered from pretty severe depression off and on for about 40 years and there's rarely a week that goes by that I dont think about suicide, during the depressed times. Then for no reason I can see, the depression will lift and for a period of time I feel fine and cant believe I was actually considering suicide yesterday.

This is what 40 years of depression has taught me: the desire to die is a SYMPTOM of DEPRESSION. So is lack of energy, loss of sex drive, sleep disturbance (either cant sleep OR sleep way too much).

How old are you? Is this your first experience with the Big D?

Reason I ask is, you may or may not be clinically depressed. As I said, even "normal" people often come to the point of asking, "WTF"?

The only reaon to live, as I see it, is Love. Any kind. Love of your spouce, or your parents or even your pets.

For me, it's my dogs. My spouce and only child are deceased. I have no brorhers or sisters, no living relatives at all. But I do have three dogs.

When Im in The Hole and ask myself, "Is today the day?" The answer is, "NO. I will not abandon my dogs. I know they would never abandon me. The idea that somebody would come and take them to the Pound....and probably put to death....is enough reason to keep this old fucker sucking wind.

So.....who loves you? Who do you love? If the answer today is "nobody", then think about this: Suppose you would meet THE Love of Your Life sometime soon and be happy forever. Only....you missed it because you blew your head off a week earlier.

Seriously....if you're 70 and have cancer, fuck it. Load up. But if you're under 90, LOL....and your health is good, stick around just to SEE what happens next.

You might oughta go see a shrink a few times and maybe even get a script for Prozac or something.

Regarding religion and the afterlife and so on..... I personally believe there is some kind of continuation after we leave our body and I think there is some reason we're here, in a body, for the 70 or 80 years we usually get. My wife got 38 years. My son got 9. 

We all get what we get.

One thing I do know is, nobody really WANTS to die. We want to be happy. But, some of us think we will never be. Therefore death is the next best thing. If happiness isnt possible, at least we can die.

However, since none of us knows for sure what happens next, we also cant be sure if maybe there IS a god and maybe it pisses him or her off when we choose to die. Maybe it screws up the Course of Events, everything that would have happened IF we hadnt stepped in and changed everything by our decision to end it all.

For instance, suppose there IS a Point, but we just dont know what it is, right?

Suppose on July 7, 2017 there is going to be a fire in a garbage can in the lobby of an apartment building at 2 in the morning. Suppose YOU are supposed to be walking by at just that moment, see the garbage can burning, run in and stomp it out. The, you continue on your way, not knowing that IF you had NOT been there, nobody would have seen that small fire and an hour later, the whole building would be in flames, killing 300 peopole.

In other words, maybe you and I dont GET to know "the point". That doesnt mean there aint one.

On another note, perhaps we make our own point. What are you passionate about?

For me, it's animals. I would do pretty much anything to protect dogs, cats, horses, whatever. Even if there is nothing past death, if I can help X-number of animals during my crappy little life, then my crappy little life DOES have pirpose. If I die today, knowing I have done my best to help unwanted dogs and cats who have come my way, then fick it, THAT was my Purpose and I'll die knowing I did my best and made a difference for those poor homeless little guys.

So...what are you passionate about? Take that passion and run with it.

If you feel that you have NO passion, trust me, you ARE clinically depressed and need to see somebody who can write a script. Prozac really does work.

I totally understand what you're going thru. I, too, have wondered if I could really squeeze the trigger. I have six friends/aquaintances who have--one hanged herself, one used poison and the rest did pull the trigger. So....clearly, it IS possible. I mean, people have done it. I think I could....but then again, LOL. It's one thing to THINK about it, ya know? I just feel like there are too many unanswered questions. For instance, what if reincarnation is the Deal? Then Im afraid killing myself in this life might fuck up my next life. Or, maybe Life is a gauntlet and the Point is to make it all the way through in order to "win".

Who knows?

I can say, however, that according to Orthodox Jews, there are 3 OK reasons to commit suicide:

If you are enslaved
If you are forced to deny God
If you are terminally sick and in pain

I hope you'll stay alive. If you want to PM me or talk further, feel free.

CW


----------



## Charlie Who? (Sep 4, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Hey bro why are you still alive?
> Why are any of you alive? is what I'm trying to ask I guess.
> I mean if you can answer that then that's a good enough reason for me to live.


OK. Go to the Humane Society and adopt a few dogs. Or become a volunteer. in oter wods do something to HELP somebody else.

CW


----------



## cannabis420420 (Sep 4, 2011)

the point of life is to live it up to the fullest and enjoy it as much as possible


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 4, 2011)

It seems to me if the afterlife is as great as people believe, that would be motivation for suicide so that you can get there quicker. In the absence of an afterlife, it would seem this life is all the more worth living.

Hep you can always PM me if you truly need to talk to someone. Life is always worth living, and we would miss you.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 4, 2011)

ahhh the downfall of intelligence and the lack of recognizing the higher power that does not exist. 

I always had doubt in a higher power and when i took a philosophy class in college it effectively made me believe in nothing.

Life is kinda pointless.......... but why not make the best of it when your around. If your so unhappy its because you don't like your life.

Make some changes


----------



## panhead (Sep 4, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Hey bro why are you still alive?
> Why are any of you alive? is what I'm trying to ask I guess.
> I mean if you can answer that then that's a good enough reason for me to live.


I cant speak for you or anybody else,all i know about is myself.

Ive had more negative things happen to me than anybody ever should,just to name a few a broken back,crushed spine,3rd & 4th degree burns,my wife has a terminal illness & ive outlived one of my children & helped lower his casket in the ground,i know personal anguish & i also know about suicide being the answer.

Ive caught myself laying in the jackuzi bath ,buck naked with a 45 in my mouth,then had a moment of clarity where i asked myself how i even let it get to that point,it was at that exact instant i made my mind up to do one of 2 things,quit being a whiny ass cry baby feeling sorry for myself & get busy pulling the trigger,or drop the depressed rotuine & get busy living.

Now i enjoy alot out of life but i dont look for big milestones,its the little shit that i live for,like a smile from my wife where i can see the beauty she once had,a day where she can walk under her own power & we can go to dinner,or for a boat ride ect.

I live for the days when the narcotics i take for the constant agony of a crushed spine to work & let me have one day pain free,on those days i get out one of the motorcycles & ride,or take the bulldogs to the park or for a swim,i live for when my children have new accomplishments in their lives.

You will find its the little things that make sense out of life,once you get to that point you will be able to answer your question of why ?


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 4, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Honestly I think it might be the shrooms I mean I'm still young and all, they might have contributed to my depression.
> And I know I have a better lifethan lots of people but what I'm saying is whats the point? What is the use of this amazing life that I have it's a serious question I'm not complaining about my life I love it but it's pointless and a waste of time and I don't want to spend every moment thinking of how pointless it is.


i went through a shroom binge like a year ago and it kindof fucked up my head a little, i really think your feeling the effects. be easy brosif


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Sep 4, 2011)

life is only as shitty as you make it bro, if its true that you only get to live once.. if you only get to experience this once and then you cease to exist, shit man...live it up, be true to yourself. be a good example so others can watch you and see how happy you are being a good, kind hearted honest person. share your happiness as you gain it. life is what you make it, beleive that beliefs are ideas and nothing more...you set your mind free. yes, its scary not knowing... but isnt that a price you would be willing to pay for true freedom? 

to be free, that is my point of existance, the joy and happiness i get from being true to myself, being a good person, and above all else

BE FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PS.if there is a reason for existance (if we can even call this that) my opinion is that we exist to experience... that existance exists for the soul fact to experience existance, and as time goes on... existance has a chance to experience a neverending amount of existance... if that makes any sense at all lol. and i dont 100% believe that either, everything in life is pretty much 50/50 chances of being right or wrong.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

Charlie Who? said:


> Listen to me: Your are having what is called, "the existential dilema". Sooner or layer, MANY people come to that exact same question----what is the POINT?
> 
> Ive suffered from pretty severe depression off and on for about 40 years and there's rarely a week that goes by that I dont think about suicide, during the depressed times. Then for no reason I can see, the depression will lift and for a period of time I feel fine and cant believe I was actually considering suicide yesterday.
> 
> ...


Well to answer some of your questions I'm 18 years old (young, I know) I have always had a good life but I have always thought about suicide but sometimes I go a little too far over the edge. It's kinda funny yet sad that pretty much your whole post describes what I'm feeling and going through, especially the part where you say that some days your extremely depressed and other days your happy. I believe I have depression because I know I have a good life people that care about me I avoid negative music and always try to look on the positive side, but it's like I can't help it. I look around and see everyone is all happy and laughing so I put on a fake smile (which every once in a while turns into a real smile) and laugh but I still feel down inside. But anyway thanks for the help and I actually feel pretty good right now.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> It seems to me if the afterlife is as great as people believe, that would be motivation for suicide so that you can get there quicker. In the absence of an afterlife, it would seem this life is all the more worth living.
> 
> Hep you can always PM me if you truly need to talk to someone. Life is always worth living, and we would miss you.


Thanks bro, I have decided to live for the mystery of tomorrow. Ha that sounds corny but it's true.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

bud nugbong said:


> i went through a shroom binge like a year ago and it kindof fucked up my head a little, i really think your feeling the effects. be easy brosif


Yeah I believe I'm too young to take the drugs that I take, so I'm gonna hang low and avoid shrooms for a while. But I still love em, ha.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

Man guys I feel pretty damn great right now, ha. So sorry for making this thread I didn't mean to annoy anyone. But this thread actually helped me, I might even go as far to say RIU and the great tokers it beholds saved my life. Thanks again guys.


----------



## woodsusa (Sep 4, 2011)

Feeling hopless for an extended period of time is a sign of clinical depression. If this is the case, you should get some medical help. Pot can make you feel better but it's not an effective treatment for clinical depression when your brain chemistry is out of wack. 

Transitioning from teenager to adult is one of the hardest things to do. You question everything you've been taught. It's normal for most people. Try to learn to enjoy the time you have here and savor the little things.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

woodsusa said:


> Feeling hopless for an extended period of time is a sign of clinical depression. If this is the case, you should get some medical help. Pot can make you feel better but it's not an effective treatment for clinical depression when your brain chemistry is out of wack.
> 
> Transitioning from teenager to adult is one of the hardest things to do. You question everything you've been taught. It's normal for most people. Try to learn to enjoy the time you have here and savor the little things.


Yeah I'm pretty sure I do have clinical depression, too bad I can't get a weed card where I live, ha.


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;DU6bc_Gsp7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU6bc_Gsp7s&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## bicycleday (Sep 5, 2011)

I live life for the chance of that next time I get to bust a nut...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Sep 5, 2011)

my friend, once you realize this one thing... nothing can make you sad or depressed, but its hard... and takes time to understand this. but once you do to do the fullest extent, trust me...nothing will ever bring you down to the point of wanting to end your life again.

this is part of the letter i wrote myself a long time ago..

what i am in others views is insignificant, what is significant is what i am in my own view. but i have found the deep dark secret of the human condition. people have picked up the habit of seeing themselves through other peoples eyes, and they have forgotten that there is a direct and immediate way to see themselves. to see within, is the only real way to see... because it is not indeirect. 

so firstly, people create false images of themselves and where masks to decieve others...

secondly, they then base their opinion of themselves on how others see them...

not only does the mass majority of the people on the planet do this to themselves, society actually encourages it!! 

people have forgotten how important it is to know yourself as you are, what you are, because only after this has been done, can any steps be taken in some authentic direction of self realization. this is what im trying to do. i am trying to uncover and know myself, for there to be nothing in me that remains unknown to me, for there not to be a single corner in me that remains dark and uninspected. if i can become familiar with all of my inner rooms, that same familiarity turns into self-conquest. this self-conquest is the path i have chosen.

it is a sad thing to realize this, and to wake up... to see how the rest of the world plays this little game of pretending to be people they are not, just because they are afraid of people might think. It is because once you start to become concious about every single decision, or thought that you do or have... you then become responsable for them. People don&#8217;t want that responsibility..

when people figure this out, they cant go on living the lives they did before, it is sad and hard at first... but time will heal the wounds, and you will become stronger than ever. 

and ive figured out, people arent really happy bro... they are pretending to be. thats why its so hard for most people to be alone, because when your alone for long enough, you are forced to think about many things you wouldnt normally think about whilst in the company of others. For example, asking yourself if your really happy lol.

as happy as everyone is pretending to be, i just know that they can be happier...that you can be happier within yourlself....just as i can, and im trying too. we are all trying in our different ways.

its just that so many people get happiness and joy confused. happiness comes from being at peace within yourself and everything you do. joy, joy comes from things affecting you on the outside...

joy is temporary, it can be given and taken away at any given moment...where as happiness?

happiness comes from within, therefor...it is eternal.

my friend, you will be happy when you want to be happy. you will be happy when you become true to yourself, true to your inner being. true to your concious, become awake... observe everything you do, and consistantly make decisions about your life every moment of every day to make yourself... a better part of who you really are. 

if you do things this way my friend, you might not have much in materialistic terms...but that will matter not. once you find out who you really are, things of that nature just kind of lose their value... and you might find that happiness, it has been in you all the while.

good luck on your journy my friend, if theres any advice i can give you... dont listen to society, dont go along with things just because everyone else is doing it. 

fallow your heart.


----------



## bicycleday (Sep 5, 2011)

^^^ wall of text bro! Life is meant to be hard, how can you know true happiness unless you have seen true darkness!


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Sep 5, 2011)

oh yea, cannabis helps too... we should all start calling it that too, it makes it sound much better than weed lol.


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 5, 2011)

Zaehet Strife said:


> oh yea, cannabis helps too... we should all start calling it that too, it makes it sound much better than weed lol.


yeah ive been trying to do this recently. marijuana was the slang term used by mexicans back in the day. idk where weed came from. but cannabis is the official name so ive been tryin to use that


----------



## asian420 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey, I have thought of the same delema before, but my survival instant over rodes the want to attemp suicide. Although, I know that some ignore that part of our nature to survive because life seems lifeless and empty. Have to look at what making so empty and lifeless. The type of friends you have, the job you do, what is the over all satisfaction you have in general for life. figure out what's making you so depressed. For me, I was not able to live with myself for who I really am. Always trying to be something I am not. Trying to be friends with people who really don't have a rat's ass about me, and realizing how self-fish I have been in the pass. I had to change myself into the person who I really am. Able to live with myself. I have learned if I can't live with myself how can I live with other's. But Picking who those other's are is also tricky, because peope can be deceptive because they want something or have their own agenda. Stay away from those kinds of people and be with the people who really care, but learn how to live with yourself first. And remember, God will always be their. I'm not claiming to know God at all, in fact, for me it is really hard to get to know a God that you don't See, hear, or can Touch. But I have the faith of believing that their is a God. Anyways, enough about that part. Just find some insight to what's making you so miseable and change it and don't worry about religion so much. That's not what's important to me, what's important is what make's you happy and how you can get their.


----------



## metaltooths (Sep 5, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I don't want to live for nothing. Sorry for being a little pussy but yeah I want a reason to live.


whatever you collect on the way, is worth far more than nothing.
you should be reason enough your self.
mindframe.


----------



## filtereye (Sep 5, 2011)

theres variations of mental illness that comes to play for the people that do succeed, sure we want there to be a simple solution for it but i wouldnt agree that there is. 

The Hours is a good movie about suicide.


----------



## Farfenugen (Sep 5, 2011)

Would you consider selling your soul for a nominal fee? That is, of course, if you don't believe in all that nonsense.


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 5, 2011)

Farfenugen said:


> Would you consider selling your soul for a nominal fee? That is, of course, if you don't believe in all that nonsense.


i absolutely would


----------



## metaltooths (Sep 6, 2011)

Luger187 said:


> i absolutely would


i'm not looking to buy, but if you know someone who is..


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 6, 2011)

dude your still alive this thread sucks


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 6, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> dude your still alive this thread sucks


Yup and it feels great, oh BTW way you suck ass bitch.


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yup and it feels great, oh BTW way you suck ass bitch.


would you like to buy my soul? i dont need mine


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> First off I'm not trying to gain attention I actually want something to live for. I have like an alternate personality that kinda doubts religion so if religion is wrong what is the point of life? I see no point in it we are all gonna die we are all gonna lose all of our memories so why live why the fuck don't we just kill ourselves? Please give me a reason to live because I'm probably too much of a pussy to pull the trigger anyway but I don't want to live for nothing. Maybe it's just that I have to face the fact that we are nothing, and I'm kinda facing that fact which is what is making me depressed. Sorry for being a little pussy but yeah I want a reason to live.


Suicide is the cowards way out. Life is a challenge, at the end I want to feel like I did the best I could. Most of us are delt a shitty hand from time to time, just roll with it and keep positive. It will get better cause it can't get much worse. Hopefully there is a reward at the end...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Sep 6, 2011)

souls... let me tell a truth i know, souls... no one knows if they really exist or not...DUN DUN DUUUUUNNNN!!!! :O


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Sep 6, 2011)

live for you, live for being a better part of yourself in all moments, conciously making each decision into an observation of self. when you do this for long enough, you figure out who you have become... then you can figure out who you want to be. live for yourself, and for everyone around you that needs compassion, love, and guidence.

live for you, doing it any other way will result in confusion, pain, and suffering.

i mean, your gonna feel those things anyways to a greater or lesser extent... but its much much less when you figure out who you are, and who you really want to be... and you just dont become that person and BAM your the best person ever, it is a continuous battle between your mind and your concious.

live for you my man, have it no other way.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 9, 2011)

XRagnorX said:


> I know people will probably give me all kinds of shit for this but just get a New Testement king james bible or better yet a youngs literal and read the book of matthew and then perhaps hebrews. Meditate on it. Explore and understand The other old religions. Consider the cosmos.
> Pain and suffering and mental torment seem very real in the here and now but it is all just static, Personally I have found river fishing to be a very good form of meditation, allow the currents and eddies of nature wash away the refuse heaped upon your mind.
> Once you have seen the beauty and perfection in nature in contrast to the hidious reality of this world, but in the light of a loving creator you will be better equipped to understand your place in reality. Center your energy and try to live a good life.
> This world is unarguably a huge bummer, but it is a training center for the world to come and all these evil dickholes that control this world wont be around anymore.
> Seek and you will find the answers


im sorry but you wont find the answers in a king james bible , just more questions , doubt and misery ...but i like your idea of chilling out on the river , i love fishing .


----------



## Canibus7 (Sep 16, 2011)

suicide is pretty stupid, i mean you obviously have people that care about you,

Look, I just dont understand why people cant just BE, like we are all here just being. just live life, enjoy the actual fact your breathing and a part of something HUGE.


----------



## diesel15 (Sep 16, 2011)

the thing is, life is hard and it requires hard work but, if you know what life really is, ya know? the abilities to see, hear, touch, feel, taste, interaction. once you pay attention to these very basics, life is absolutely amazing man. ibeen going through alot lately and ipayed attention to these very basics and truth be told im high all the time and ihaven't burned a thing. im high off the basic concept of life itself. its just we dont pay attention these basics because we've gotten used to it after so many years. suicide is sad and my heart goes out to them but iconsider it murder.. of yourself


----------



## nog (Sep 16, 2011)

it dosnt have to have a point, suicide is stupid and selfish its *the most fucking selfish thing you can do*, i have lost a few close people through it, its isnt nice finding your brother or your son dangling from the banister, and anyway there are only 2 things that are certain in this life, the first is that you will one day die and the second is that you dont know when that day will be, even if you had a date for a lethal injection you might die the day before from a heart attack or some shit, however shit things seem, and its normal to be pissed off some of the time,you dont know what is round the corner, who knows you might find a winning lottery ticket or meat some aliens who knows? plus its a sin and you will be stuck in purgatory, just thing perpetual magnesium defficiency!!!!


----------



## oldschooltofu (Sep 16, 2011)

meaning of life? to be happy. 

DO what makes YOU happy (as long as your not harming others)! its that simple. dont worry about any kind of afterlife, because NO ONE knows if one even exists. Be the person you want to be, do what you want to do. for all we know God is an Alien from another planet. religion is the downfall of humans....all we do is fight over which one is right and wrong. they are all just trying to explain things that happened 2000+ years ago when we didnt have the science/knowledge we have now to understand things like spaceships. (did you know muslems worship a black metorite that is located in meca?)

imo:
we are either the prodgeny of Aliens X chimps that came here to escape the planet cyrius that was destroyed by a supernova
or
we are alien pets put here to harvest gold for aliens, or to see which alien race would win in a game of civizilation (ie blacks came from one ET race, whites from another and asians another, etc) and the aliens are watching and waiting to see which race will win.

i suggest if you havent done shrooms yet, it might help you figure some shit out...just do it with a friend and be safe.

i hope in my lifetime we will see an end of religion, and the truth about ETs/aliens.

its not too early to start your bucket list. make a list of all the things you want to do and see before you die and start doing them now while you are young....you only have so much time on this Planet, might as well make the best of it and enjoy all that this planet has to offer.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Don't you see how wrong you are? You don't Have to live with it.


You have the right to die.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 16, 2011)

nog said:


> it dosnt have to have a point, suicide is stupid and selfish its *the most fucking selfish thing you can do*, i have lost a few close people through it, its isnt nice finding your brother or your son dangling from the banister, and anyway there are only 2 things that are certain in this life, the first is that you will one day die and the second is that you dont know when that day will be, even if you had a date for a lethal injection you might die the day before from a heart attack or some shit, however shit things seem, and its normal to be pissed off some of the time,you dont know what is round the corner, who knows you might find a winning lottery ticket or meat some aliens who knows? plus its a sin and you will be stuck in purgatory, just thing perpetual magnesium defficiency!!!!


Well first of all I'm really sorry for your loss, like damn dude I'm never gonna think of suicide because of what happened to you.
But I wasn't thinking of suicide because my life sucks I was thinking of it because I couldn't find a point to life, but I just went through a little depression slump (I have clinical depression) so I started thinking unrationally. I'm fine know though.


----------



## sso (Sep 16, 2011)

the only thing that ever gave my life purpose, a point, was love.
my wife, friends and family ("pets" high on that list)
after that, my hobbies, interests.

but highest on that list and lets just say, there would be no list without her, is my wife.

10 years ago, i said, after many failed relationships, 

"if it aint true love, fuck it" 

sure, met plenty of girls i liked, but none who made me go "i wanna spend the rest of my life with you"

7 years passed, then i met my wife and boom (was my wife in my mind even before we married or talked about it) just was a instant thing, 
sure the big badaboom is gone, but what is left, is home.

feels like home and im content, i feel no need to roam.

but thats my compass found, my empty hole, what took for me to abandon thoughts of wanting to die every morning i woke up and every night i went to sleep.

but im the kinda guy, well, that liked movies like the princess bride and always loved the thought of true love, soulmates.

i dont give a shit about stuff. 

i dont give a shit about ambition or none of that shit.

i like alot of stuff, but its empty on its own.

i simply was no good without my soulmate, an anchor, the world seemed empty, i didnt have no need to prove myself nor longing for power or money or lots of crap.

jobs seemed just a bother, long hours of nothing just to be able to eat and sleep warm..

people, most of the time, are just boring or if too close, an annoyance.

egobitches lol..or they have their own life and families  (friends are really a periphery thing, usually, they have their jobs, wifes, kids, you dont really see them that much, in most cases (exceptions tend to be alcoholic divorcees or somethinglike that) (so they arent exactly something to fill your life, pets too are great, but they are infants really and being alone with infants is not totally satisfying really)

so i had planned my demise, but went on a very unexpected trip around the world and the rest is history


----------



## sso (Sep 16, 2011)

guess im saying you gotta find what fills that hole

whether its a person or obsessive interest, thats up to you.


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

yea i see no point in life either but suicide is like saying i quit and thats y ur a bitch for doing it but i have come to the realization that everything is pointless but that is what should set u free cuz if its all pointless and nothing matters then fuck it might as well do what u want as long as its nothing bad like eating dead babies u sodomized


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 16, 2011)

VER D said:


> yea i see no point in life either but suicide is like saying i quit and thats y ur a bitch for doing it but i have come to the realization that everything is pointless but that is what should set u free cuz if its all pointless and nothing matters then fuck it might as well do what u want as long as its nothing bad like eating dead babies u sodomized


So I nothing matter why shouldn't I eat dead babies that I sodomized?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Take this thought as far as you can possibly go.. From what science can tell us, the universe is expanding at an exponential rate, so if the trend continues, it'll be so large light from distant stars wont even be able to reach Earth, some 30 billion years from now. In the unlikely event humanity is still around at that point, what then? I mean, eventually, the Sun burns out, our species moves on, does it just keep doing that until there is literally nowhere else to move on to? Once there are trillions beyond trillions of living human beings inhabiting the universe but we're all spread out so far from each other in different star systems... see what I'm getting at? 

Why do you dance if you know the song is just going to end?


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So I nothing matter why shouldn't I eat dead babies that I sodomized?


 i mean u can do it but i dont think thats good for you im just sayin just dont go crazy unless u want to but i dont give a fuck


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 16, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
that was real adult of you.


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 16, 2011)

Ive been asking the same question recently.. I mean I have nothing. I have a lousy ass 10 dollar an hour job, that I barely even have ahold of.. I'm on probation, just got out of jail.. My whole family dispises me so I just hide away and party with my buddies, they are all moving on, I'm not because I got fucked having so many felonies on your record is not a good way to move up in the world.. 

Why not just kill myself? I'm honestly thinking about doing it.. Not just for attention, not because I'm some pussy complaining about life, just because.. Theres nothing left. I might as well..

Honestly if I randomly stop posting on here at any time, know why... I've been thinking about it since I was like 8 the question and opportunities always pop into my head. Every day. 15 fuckin years.. just fuck it all.. I can feel myself getting closer and closer to it. I'm 100% sure thats how I'm going to die, just how soon? I dunno. When I'm finally homeless probably


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 16, 2011)

Anyways to you, if you have something going for yourself don't do it because you never know where you'll end up.. I hope your just having a little struggle, because my lifes been a piece of shit since a young age I'm surprised I haven't offed myself already..


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;5pKTEKx-w-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pKTEKx-w-Q&feature=related[/video]


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 16, 2011)

http://youtu.be/c76RMeSpM5I


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> that was real adult of you.


 thank you i is a grune up now all i need is tew lern how to whipe my ohn ass


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 16, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> Anyways to you, if you have something going for yourself don't do it because you never know where you'll end up.. I hope your just having a little struggle, because my lifes been a piece of shit since a young age I'm surprised I haven't offed myself already..


 Bro take your own advice. You never know where you will end up. Man just don't do it, people are right it is just selfish. I feel like an asshole for even thinking of killing myself. I said this earlier but live for the mystery of tomorow. Maybe you will find a reason to live. Bro have you told a friend or someone? They will be there for you. Peace bro please don't kill yourself.


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 16, 2011)

people like you looking for attention only bring people down that have deep rooted problems i hope your happy or is it going to take riu having to say goodbye to one of our own before your truly satisfied


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 16, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> people like you looking for attention only bring people down that have deep rooted problems i hope your happy or is it going to take riu having to say goodbye to one of our own before your truly satisfied


Who is that aimed towards?


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 16, 2011)

take one guess drama queen


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 16, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> take one guess drama queen


What's the point of being an asshole?


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 16, 2011)

get back in line ...................


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 16, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> get back in line ...................


Fuck you go suck a cock you piece of shit. I already said I'm not looking for attention I regret posting the suicide part I should have just asked what is the point of life. Anyways like I said what is the point of being an asshole?


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Fuck you go suck a cock you piece of shit. I already said I'm not looking for attention I regret posting the suicide part I should have just asked what is the point of life. Anyways like I said what is the point of being an asshole?


nice do you kiss your mom with that mouth


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 16, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> nice do you kiss your mom with that mouth


What mouth? I used my fingers to type. I'm only pissed because I hate when people try to gain attention so when you accuse me of doing the same then it's bullshit.


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 16, 2011)

you can twist this any way you want its still all you bro, this is your doing


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 16, 2011)

> you can twist this any way you want its still all you bro, this is your doing


Like you havent ever been down before? Jesus man stop acting like your so superior


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

fuck you bro hahaha


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 16, 2011)

> fuck you bro hahaha


Who? lol..........

he dots were to make 10 fucking characters


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 16, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> you can twist this any way you want its still all you bro, this is your doing


Bro you have nothing positive to say so just stop being a troll and leave.


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> Who? lol..........
> 
> he dots were to make 10 fucking characters


cant you read it says bro haha 
naw idk i read bro and thats the 1st think that came to mind i hate when people use that word i would rather have them same the whole brother than bro bro just sounds like a noise bro sounds like punch me in the face im a douche


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 16, 2011)

> cant you read it says bro haha
> naw idk i read bro and thats the 1st think that came to mind i hate when people use that word i would rather have them same the whole brother than bro bro just sounds like a noise bro sounds like punch me in the face im a douche


It does, but hey I say some weird shit too.. Lol never went as far as bro though 

remember dawg? :3


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

haha man dawg still slips out some times when im super stoned


----------



## beardo (Sep 16, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> You have the right to die.


Obama Paul 2012 
Or
Rick Perry 2012
Either way you lose


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

Bob Saget 2012


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 16, 2011)

VER D said:


> cant you read it says bro haha
> naw idk i read bro and thats the 1st think that came to mind i hate when people use that word i would rather have them same the whole brother than bro bro just sounds like a noise bro sounds like punch me in the face im a douche


I'm not some south jersey douche or a full out surfer douche, I'm just a normal guy that says bro when I'm stoned. Sorry bro, Jkjk. When I'm not stoned I say dude every once in a while. When I'm high I always feel extra close to everyone so I say bro, which I mean is just short for brother. Please forgive me.kiss-ass


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

naw bro i dont think i can forgive u bra i hate bra and or the gangsta version bruh i just call everybody man or bitch but that only when i want to get their attention
*forgot to mention nigga i think i say that one more


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 16, 2011)

Man I get scared to say any cliched term when I'm high for some reason.. I mean I do sometimes, but all the shit only comes out when I'm sober lol or drunk.. Jesus.. Like I dont even care about cliches just when I'm high I break absolutely everything down and talk absolutely perfect. haha as I'm just giggling and saying poop xD Anyways. Brotherens. 

I DO hate the bruh thing.. Grr.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 16, 2011)

VER D said:


> naw bro i dont think i can forgive u bra i hate bra and or the gangsta version bruh i just call everybody man or bitch but that only when i want to get their attention
> *forgot to mention nigga i think i say that one more


Ahh you suck I thought you were funny, but I guess you just can't forgive me.


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ahh you suck I thought you were funny, but I guess you just can't forgive me.


 kissing ass wont help haha jk


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 17, 2011)

i'll leave you emo kids alone so you can get back to your little pity party


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> i'll leave you emo kids alone so you can get back to your little pity party


Ha I hate emo kids, anyways why the fuck would you come here to participate so that you can say you won't participate? Johny cash hates you.


----------



## elithefaust (Sep 17, 2011)

If magic is all we've ever known
Then it's easy to miss what really goes on
But I've seen miracles in every way
And I see miracles everyday
Oceans spanning beyond my sight
And a million stars way above em at night
We don't have to be high to look in the sky
And know that's a miracle opened wide
Look at the mountains, trees, the seven seas
And everything chilling underwater, please
Hot lava, snow, rain and fog
Long neck giraffes, and pet cats and dogs
And I've seen eighty-five thousand people
All in one room, together as equals
Pure magic is the birth of my kids
I've seen shit that'll shock your eyelids
The sun and the moon, and even Mars
The Milky Way and fucking shooting stars
UFOs, a river flows
Plant a little seed and nature grows
Niagara falls and the pyramids
Everything you believed in as kids
Fucking rainbows after it rains
There's enough miracles here to blow your brains
And music is magic, pure and clean
You can feel it and hear it but it can't be seen


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2011)

elithefaust said:


> If magic is all we've ever known
> Then it's easy to miss what really goes on
> But I've seen miracles in every way
> And I see miracles everyday
> ...


Hey bro did you write that?


----------



## metaltooths (Sep 17, 2011)

point of life, is not to die!


----------



## elithefaust (Sep 17, 2011)

lifes a trip "brah" but you will play an important part in it like you do everyday, yur special man you might be the one who leads the resistance or whatever. lifes better when you have friends to remind you. tho i feel like a hypocrite cuz im tryin to find my peace of mind also

smoke one


----------



## elithefaust (Sep 17, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Hey bro did you write that?


nope but another did. insane clown posse


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2011)

elithefaust said:


> nope but another did. insane clown posse


Alright I always hated the majority of ICP fans because they complain about being judged but our so quick to judge themselves. Example: if a ICP fan sees a short haired, clean, well groomed, guy in a suit they automatically judge him as societies bitch. That's not right IMO, no offense. But I have alot more respect for them now.


----------



## Green Orange (Sep 29, 2011)

there is no point in life live with it


----------

